# Where are we all off to this weekend ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Fellow MH's

We are off to Delamere Forest today until Sunday at C & C C   

Dave & Jan


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Lansdowne Road CL near Chester.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Quite near us  

Dave & Jan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ringwood for a rally at a school with East Wessex of the MCC


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Forest of Dean, but not in the van as were house hunting. Sold our house last week so we now have to get on with finding somewhere to live

Andy


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

We go to the Delamere Forest site quite often. It's only 14 miles away!
If you fancy a trip to the cities, the train ride to Manchester (from the station next to the site), takes over an hour. The train ride to Chester takes abouit 20 mins. Both the same price!

Oh, this Saturday I'm off to Burslem town to watch Port Vale beat Oxford.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We are off to Ampfield near Southampton again to look at the photos taken last weekend for Penquin's 60th birthday present from all our kids. They paid for the studio session and towards the final picture and I'll then top it up if necessary so he can have the photos of his choice in the style he'd like. We won't be taking our MH though - staying with one of our daughters up there (2 daughters and a son and their families all live in the area).


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

I think we are going to Orchard Farm Park at Filey, indoor heated pool for us.

The MH is running on fumes though at the moment so I need to pay a visit to the £1,39 a litre Diesel filling station and pick myself up off the floor.

Better ring the bank and alert them!

Ben


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Have to go to a wedding but would rather be off in the van.

Sooty


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Sheepcote CC, Brighton


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Merley, Wimborne on a rally with the C & CC


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Minnows Sampford Courtney for us


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

House work  this weekend as we have been out in the van... but keep it quite might get out in the van on sunday and go somewhere... next week up to lancaster for the vans service and mot after picking my self off the floor in the cost of fuel £1.38 per ltr!! then off to the 3 magpies rally next weekend... :lol:


----------



## dodgy1 (Oct 30, 2010)

Savernake, FIRST TRIP


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Sandy Balls with C & CC
Ian


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Still decorating hallway this week end and probably the next, mind you this is the first weekend at home in four. So have a good one and don't feel guilty. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alanedwin (Nov 11, 2009)

*where to?*

Hi,

Castleton, Derbyshire.


----------



## dangerfluff (Sep 24, 2009)

Off to Hutton le hole, yorkshire in the van with my husband  son is being looked after for a night by his nana - woo hoo!

fluffy
x


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

here tonight till Sunday


----------



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

keswick c .cc club just hope the snow stops north


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Well we have a week off to celebrate our 10th wedding Anniversary, so tomorrow we are going to the Cotswolds starting at Cirencester then wherever till Friday then going down to the three maggies rally with uncle Brillo......... :wink:    

Cheers C&S


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We are at Plumlucky CL at Highbridge  there are a couple of pitches left if anyone wants to join us



Jacquie


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Might be heading for the mountains if my list of things todo before I can leave gets short enough. Or I'm back home working on my list.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

HOME    

Moving house so have to pack !! (been in the same house for 29 years, boy have we amassed a lot of "Stuff"


----------



## loobyloo59 (Aug 30, 2010)

May go to Sunny Hunny (Hunstanton!) or let hubby plasterboard the bathroom after ripping the tiles from the walls taking the wall with it!!! 
May go to Searles!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Doubt we will get anywhere as snow is forecast!!!!!!!


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We'll be staying at home packing the van ready for our 9 week trip to France & Spain starting next week.    :lol:


----------



## naunty (Aug 19, 2010)

Same as 'oscardaisy' - Keswick C & CC from Wednesday for 8 nights.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Working Saturday, Crufts on Sunday, but looking for somewhere for next weekend, as it will possibly last w/e before our month trip starting 27 April.


----------



## Weegiex2 (Feb 11, 2010)

Off to the 'Aye Write' Book Festival at the Mitchell Library, Glasgow tonight and tomorrow, then off to see friends in West Linton on Sunday. Unfortunately not taking the MH out until the first week in April.


----------



## tempest (Jun 14, 2009)

going to fill up ready for wednesday then france & spain iish back july, :lol: :lol:


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Fitting a kitchen in Balham south london,---------nice


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks like I'm only off to get the snow shovel this weekend.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Currently on damage barton devon. Then padstow, then Eden project then to norrh Wales by next Sunday


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

Chatsworth house caravan club site for a weekend of walking and antique hunting.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Plan to set off for Aviemore in the morning, with one search dog and a load of kit for a week's snow course - confidently predicting arrival by Wednesday....you know, the one at the beginning of April.

Smick


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Newgale,Solva & St Davids to test out out the raskalf duvalays that we bought at the Birmingham show....and if theyre not as good as they make them out to be they can go back.


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Off to the Alps on Monday (quick trip there and back but by CAR unfortunately), then packing for proper 3 month+ trip to Greece and back S-L-O-W-L-Y !!!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Over through Dover and heading south in search of just a little warmth. Fed up to the back teeth with cold northerly/easterly winds.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Work  

Hospital ward in around an hour for 8 hours.
Tomorrow sat with lady in a room with no TV, no radio, no conversation for 14 hours. 

I know which will be the hardest shift. :roll: 

Have a great weekend wherever you are.

Mandy


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*where*

Fiat dealers in Chepstow Im afraid, 2nd service before our programme kicks in next week

Enjoy!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Nowhere - have you seen the snow!
Hard to imagine I was out painting fences and tidying the garden this time last week.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bit of a late start, but heading for the mountains tomorrow. Hopefully I can try my skis some time next week. 

Everything I do take time since I need plenty of breaks, but I am getting there. Atleast until the next weekend! :wink:


----------



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

*where are we all off to this w/end?*

Elm Bed Rd. Campsite Hr. Poynton Cheshire.

After set up & lunch at the Boars Head, a 4 mile (app) walk on the Macclesfield Canal to surprise our Rachel & grand children in Marple. Tea & hopefully cadge a lift back to Poynton.
A test run before our 3mth. trip around northern France & Spain.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Rockingham International speedway. Northampton.
Riding Cowasaki .

Dave p


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Middlewood holiday park, Robin Hoods Bay, first proper trip away this year due to a few probs. Weather looks set fair and a big fat full moon promised for later :wink: 

I will be riding my Cube reaction RX mountain bike


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Chatsworth CC Sunday & Monday


----------

